# About other thread!



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

Hello,
I have submited a thread  to this forum titled with* Multi channels Receiver out put  and the member named *SimpleSimon* adviced me to ask, here, in this section. I need your help. This is the URL of the original thread :
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=400486#post400486  *


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually - your thread #42183:
[thread=42183]Multi channels Receiver out put[/thread]
got moved over here by R.King, so hopefully, the good folks here can help. Good luck!


----------

